# HELP! Graphtec won't cut from program.



## evo vi (Dec 4, 2008)

Just got my graphtec ce5000-60 last week, and finally got my software yesterday. I got the software all installed and setup on both my laptop and desktop. I downloaded the updated drivers for the plotter, and the available updates for my software. The software I have is winpcsign pro. The desktop computer is on windows xp, and the laptop is vista. My problem is that I can't cut anything. I mean, I set up the plotter, and it does it's test cut fine. But if I try to cut from the program, it either locks up the program, or the plotter makes a buzz for a split second like it's gonna cut, but that's all. I have it hooked up through usb. I know it must be a setting issue because it does it on both computers, so I'm sure it's not a problem based on the operating system, or the plotter it's self. Please help me if you can, I'm dying to start cutting!!!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

As far as I know...that cutter only has drivers for Corel and Illy. FlexiPro works too. Never heard of your software??


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Do you know the difference between HP-GL and GP-GL? I had a few problems getting my graphtec setup and found most were user errors. You must mave both the software and cutter setup with the correct ??-GL. The Graphtec likes the GP-GL but I think most software from other people want the HP-GL. The cutter will work with either but you have to get it set properly and the same in both software and the cutter. Another problem was the steps thing, (a little knowledge is a dangerous thing) I assumed the steps thing on the cutter were referring to steps per inch like with stepper motors (little knowledge) so I set it high to make very detailed movements for more accurate cutting and that was wrong. I reset it back to its original setting (something like 256). Then came the software problems. I bought the educational corel draw and after a month or so, found it not to be complete so no matter how many times I tried to use the plug in for the cutter, it wouldn't work. Just finally found that out from graphtec today. If you can ever get through to them, they are pretty knowledgeable but it can take some effort to get through to a human or get a return call or a response to an email. If you can find the thread I started about my first success, it'll tell you about some of the things I have to go through to get anything done so far. It is a learning process and I found that I shouldn't assume I know anything no matter how much I have read or know about different things. There are a lot of people here to help out and there are a few other forums where you can get help also. Be warned about one with "101" in their name, they can be heartless and mean sometimes. There is also a person here that sells graphtecs and is a really nice guy if you can get his attention and his company has the other nice forum for cutters and such. Don't really mean to be mysterious but don't want to get the moderators mad at me for promoting things I shouldn't. Good luck and have patience with you machine and yourself. 
Terry


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Cutting from Corel or Illy- it needs to be set to GP-GL
Cutting from other software, such as Flexi- it needs to be set to HP-GL


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Thats the nice guy I was mentioning


----------



## evo vi (Dec 4, 2008)

Alright, Sweet, I'm cutting now!!! All I had to do was change from HP-GL to GP-GL and as soon as I changed that it cut right away. First cut was HUGE though. Then I changed the setting to 1016 and it was perfect. Thanks for the info on that. I really appreciate the quick response.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Anytime...

=)


----------



## fox_body (Jul 13, 2008)

My Graphtec CE5000-60 was cutting GREAT using USB with flexiPRO 7.0! Untill my hard drive took a dump (virus) last week. Well I fixed the hard drive, downloaded Flexi and now Im getting a CALL GIN MODE... what do I need to fix? HELP

Thanks!!


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Terry,
thanks for your advise, Its a great help for people like me.

Ther only 101s I like are the Dalmation ones, that lot you mentioned must be Cruella,s cousins.


----------

